# Biloxi Ms Inshore?



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Just got stuck at keesler for school so I been scouting the area for some trout/redfish spots. Havent seen a whole lot that looks promising unless I had a kayak. Ill really only be land based fishing, except a few weekends when friends bring boats over. Anybody out there with some advice for where to look?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Chandaleur Islands*

Find a way to got there Best red and trout fishing I've ever seen.
May or June is best I think


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

I went in the spring and stayed at the beau rivage. There is a canal on the side of it you wade out about waste deep and it is full of flounder. There is also trout and reds there. When i was there i caught 13 flounder, 2 specks and a nice red. The specks were small


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

You should check out the bullnettlenews.com forums - they are local to the MS Gulf Coast.


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*Mwr*

I rented a boat down at the base marine, fishing is good right there. Fish the Island's if you got a bigger boat. mike


----------

